# posted topics and threads



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Having just looked at a post regarding tesco vouchers and channel tunnel, I wondered how long a particular post or thread will stay on the forum. There must be thousands of topics that have been posted so it is inevitable that some will be repeated. I have been guilty of this in the past I am sure but it must be difficult to either remember or even look up something to see if it has been covered before. Is everyone expected to read through all posts before commenting on anything. Some threads run into hundreds of pages so unless you have hours to spare you will never read all of them.
Anyone new to the forum is at a real disadvantage, and if they happen to post something that has been covered before someone inevitably will reply with "thats been covered before". Whilst it is helpful for this information it is also good at times to refresh a thread with other views and opinions.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Think they stay indefinitely except for posts in subscribers bar and off topic which will be deleted after 30 days if no one posts on them.

Inevitably you do get repetition of questions but I like to think we are not so rude as to tell people they have been covered before, without directing them to the previous postings on that topic, that's what I do if I can find it :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

There is a search facility on facts but have a vague recollection that its not available if you are not a fully paid up member, however I could be wrong.

Moral is I suppose that regardless how often a question is asked we should be helpful.


----------

